# Mythic-Patcher hängt bei Initialisierung fest..



## treas1983 (9. März 2009)

hat noch jemand gerade das Problem?


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

Ich auch

PS: Bin noob, der das Spiel heute ausprobiert und weiss nicht ob das normal ist.^^


----------



## Sehenesmet (9. März 2009)

treas1983 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand gerade das Problem?



Korrekt, hatte disconnect im Prinzip (also das Game hing sich total auf) und nu is pupe im Wind. 

Don't know what happened.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lausebengel08 (9. März 2009)

nix geht mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

Server down.
Nette Werbung für die Trial-Spieler.


----------



## Korrack (9. März 2009)

jop bin ebend aus dem spiel geflogen und komm nicht mehr rein


----------



## Maakware (9. März 2009)

jop, er hängt, auf war-europe ist auch noch nix zum vorfall!


----------



## time4mot (9. März 2009)

habe auch das gleiche problem. scheint als ob was an den servern gemacht wird. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Server down.
> Nette Werbung für die Trial-Spieler.



Sowas passiert auch nur bei WAR. Was für ein doofes Spiel, die spielen ein neues Hotfix auf oder machen sonst was am Server.

Warum lassen sie nicht alles so, wie es ist. Beschwert sich ja keiner...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treas1983 (9. März 2009)

joa nette werbung für trial spieler stimmt schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die sollen ma den 1.2patch richtig flicken, hatte nie so probleme vor dem patch


----------



## MaRuLe (9. März 2009)

jo dito....mannno....möcht nu weider anfangen mit zocken seit 2 monaten und denn so ne show...miiiist!


----------



## Jamil (9. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

das Problem ist uns bekannt und die Techniker sitzen schon mit glühenden Fingern vor einer Lösung - ich melde mich, sobald ich weitere Details habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## Maakware (9. März 2009)

Hm, das mit dem Statement ging ja zügig! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann wird alles wieder gut! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
maakware


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Sowas passiert auch nur bei WAR. Was für ein doofes Spiel, die spielen ein neues Hotfix auf oder machen sonst was am Server.
> 
> Warum lassen sie nicht alles so, wie es ist. Beschwert sich ja keiner...
> 
> ...


Mittags um 12.30 Uhr ohne Ankündigung? Ingame auch kein "Wir fahren in 15 Minuten den Server runter. Bitte loggt aus"?
Fein schöngeredet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Problem ist uns bekannt und die Techniker sitzen schon mit glühenden Fingern vor einer Lösung - ich melde mich, sobald ich weitere Details habe


q.e.d.


----------



## MaRuLe (9. März 2009)

jo aber trotzdem gut von denen sich hier zu melden...alle anderen ausserhalb buffed.de dürfen raten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DeeeRoy (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Fein schöngeredet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als schönreden war dieser Kommentar von mir nicht gedacht!


----------



## Pente (9. März 2009)

*hust* Ich kann mich nicht entsinnen, dass es in dem Thread hier ursprünglich um die Trial-Zeit von WAR ging.

Bevor es nun so weiter geht: man stelle sich vor soetwas passiert in einem MMORPG und ich selbst kann namentlich kein einziges nennen bei dem die Server nicht schonmal einfach so von jetzt auf gleich Offline waren. Die Meldung bzgl des technischen Problems folgt i.d.R. wenige Minuten später. Ist ja nicht so, dass derartige Downtimes vorher geplant wurden, sonst hätte es eine Info gegeben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> das Problem ist uns bekannt und die Techniker sitzen schon mit glühenden Fingern vor einer Lösung - ich melde mich, sobald ich weitere Details habe
> 
> ...




Wow, das ist schonmal ein "+"-Punkt.
Ein Mitarbeiter eines MMO in einem Fanforum, der schnell und kompetent sagt, was gerade los ist. Habe ich noch nie erlebt, bis gerade. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gunbart (9. März 2009)

sehr geil, da wird sich aufgeregt, dass das ganze wochenende die server wie sau laggen und kaum spielen die jungs einen neuen hotfix auf, der die situation vielleicht verbessert, regen sich auch alle auf weil sie mal nicht spielen können!


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

DeeeRoy schrieb:


> Als schönreden war dieser Kommentar von mir nicht gedacht!


Dann tut es mir Leid. Sollte aber klargewesen sein, dass da kein Fix oder derartiges kommt, einfach ein Server Down. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gunbart: Da kommt kein Fix oder dergleichen, sie sind einfach abgestürzt... -.-


----------



## Daimien (9. März 2009)

gut gut dachte schon meine verlängerung hat doch nicht gepasst..... mano das die mich immer schocken müssen wenn ich was neues mache... wie verlängern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber wenigstens fein das sie sich hier melden.... auch wenn nicht gesagt wird was schon wieder ist....

und an die Trials.... das ist nicht immer so.... da war meine WoW Trial damals schlimer.... wo in den 14 tagen fast garnichts ging  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maakware (9. März 2009)

Alles halb so wild, ich find es net so schlimm. Kann doch mal passieren, oder?


----------



## Pente (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> @Gunbart: Da kommt kein Fix oder dergleichen, sie sind einfach abgestürzt... -.-



Manchmal bin ich echt überrascht woher du deine Informationen beziehst. Ich rechne sehr wohl mit einem Fix wenn die Server schonmal down sind. Immerhin kann man einige Keeptore nicht mehr angreifen, außer mit der Ramme, und wenn man in der Viperngrube war konnte man von dort aus nicht mehr in die Stadt weil das Tor fehlte. Auch eine der Aufgaben des Live-Events war seit dem letzten Hotfix nicht mehr machbar. Das Event ist kurz vor seinem Ende und die Spieler wollen den Titel für das Erledigen aller Aufgaben wohl noch erhalten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Würde mich stark wundern wenn diese Probleme noch existieren sobald die Server wieder on gehn.

Zumindest kann man davon ausgehen, dass es keine geplante "Wartung" der Server war.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich echt überrascht woher du deine Informationen beziehst.


Einer der beiden CMs meldet sich, sehr sehr zügig nach dem Down, in den Communityforen und sagt, dass die Techniker mit Hochdruck dran arbeiten.
Und du glaubst tatsächlich, dass sie jetzt, so hopplahopp weil gerade eh mal die Server down sind, einen Fix aufspielen? Den fleissige Mythic Mitarbeiter natürlich um 6 Uhr Ortszeit schon fertig haben, und sowieso schon an GOA weitergereicht haben.
Also bitte...


----------



## Shoho (9. März 2009)

Was habt ihr denn gemacht bevor ihr mit MMOs eure Freizeit verplant habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Evtl mal nen guter Zeitpunkt nen Buch zur Hand zu nehmen oder ähnliches.

Die Server kommen schon wieder keine Bange.


----------



## Asakara (9. März 2009)

/agree


----------



## Grolik (9. März 2009)

ja auf einmal war der Server down und nun tut sich nichts........


----------



## Percard (9. März 2009)

MaRuLe schrieb:


> jo dito....mannno....möcht nu weider anfangen mit zocken seit 2 monaten und denn so ne show...miiiist!




Lol bei mir genauso, gerade seit 3 monaten wieder reaktiviert und nu das ^^

Nu ist Geduld gefragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFg
Percard


----------



## treas1983 (9. März 2009)

Shoho schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gemacht bevor ihr mit MMOs eure Freizeit verplant habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bevor ich zu meinen ersten mmo(wow) kamm hab ich starcraft:broodwar und wc3:tft online gezockt, gute idee wird mal wieder zeit für ne fastmap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grolik (9. März 2009)

Shoho schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn gemacht bevor ihr mit MMOs eure Freizeit verplant habt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das frage ich mich schon längst, bisher noch nicht vorgekommen....


----------



## Pente (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Einer der beiden CMs meldet sich, sehr sehr zügig nach dem Down, in den Communityforen und sagt, dass die Techniker mit Hochdruck dran arbeiten.
> Und du glaubst tatsächlich, dass sie jetzt, so hopplahopp weil gerade eh mal die Server down sind, einen Fix aufspielen? Den fleissige Mythic Mitarbeiter natürlich um 6 Uhr Ortszeit schon fertig haben, und sowieso schon an GOA weitergereicht haben.
> Also bitte...



Ich sag dir dann nachdem die Server online sind bescheid ob die Fehler noch existieren oder nicht. Mein heißer Tipp: nein sie werden nicht existieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asakara (9. März 2009)

...für alle die jetzt garnicht wissen was sie machen sollen...schaut mal hier vorbei ganz lustig und kost nix ;-)

http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/downloads,i...gic_client.html


----------



## DeeeRoy (9. März 2009)

Asakara schrieb:


> ...für alle die jetzt garnicht wissen was sie machen sollen...schaut mal hier vorbei ganz lustig und kost nix ;-)
> 
> http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/downloads,i...gic_client.html



toller Beitrag...


----------



## Ethien (9. März 2009)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo das Problem ist... Server down? und nu was? Melden sich Die Leute von GOA ists falsch, melden sie sich nicht ist es auch falsch und das Spiel scheiße...naja , jeder wie er meint. Ich stimme dem Mod zu das da noch nen Hotfix kommt den Gestern war z.B auf Averland der Unmut groß das vor der Festung Ende war mit Angriff und da wird mehr als 1 Spieler nen Ticket geschrieben haben. Den wir von der Ordnung wären wieder die ersten in Europa gewesen soweit ich weiß. (bitte nicht drauf rumhacken wenn das falsch ist, darum geht es hier ja nicht)
Also heißt es abwarten und Tee trinken. Da ich auch gerne dabei bin wenn es um das Aufregen geht muss ich hier jedoch gestehen: Ich habe von WoW über Guild Wars und was nicht alles noch bis hin zu WAR gespielt und haben niemals so ein Support wie von GOA und Mythic erlebt. Alleine dafür gibt es meine Treue, den offensichtlich sind wir nicht nur Geldmaschinen sondern Kunden und das finde ich prima!


----------



## Schamüüü (9. März 2009)

Was natürlich geil von Goa wäre, wenn sie die neun Klassen heute schon als bonus für den crash rein packen würden und man sie erstellen kann, insofern die Live quest gemacht wurde^^

Das würd dann natürlich den Ärger der meißten wieder ausgleichen *kleiner Tipp*


----------



## MaRuLe (9. März 2009)

joa weiß auch net warum immer alle wegen support flamen....


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

MaRuLe schrieb:


> joa weiß auch net warum immer alle wegen support flamen....



Schonmal ein MMO gesehen wo nicht über den Support gemekert wurde? Ich nicht.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Versucht euch mal auf der offiziellen HP einzuloggen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die kommende Fehlermeldung wird euch bekannt vor kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lausebengel08 (9. März 2009)

Asakara schrieb:


> ...für alle die jetzt garnicht wissen was sie machen sollen...schaut mal hier vorbei ganz lustig und kost nix ;-)
> 
> http://www.runesofmagic.com/de/downloads,i...gic_client.html





wer spielt nur so ne grütze???????


gibts da orcs? ne also hau ab damit



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## treas1983 (9. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Schonmal ein MMO gesehen wo nicht über den Support gemekert wurde? Ich nicht.




das Problem ist einfach wen die Leute nicht zocken können, haben sie mehr Zeit zum flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoho (9. März 2009)

Für Nostalgiker:

http://www.neave.com/games/

So bekommt ihr die Zeit bestimmt schnell rum =)


----------



## Tschubai (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Einer der beiden CMs meldet sich, sehr sehr zügig nach dem Down, in den Communityforen und sagt, dass die Techniker mit Hochdruck dran arbeiten.
> Und du glaubst tatsächlich, dass sie jetzt, so hopplahopp weil gerade eh mal die Server down sind, einen Fix aufspielen? Den fleissige Mythic Mitarbeiter natürlich um 6 Uhr Ortszeit schon fertig haben, und sowieso schon an GOA weitergereicht haben.
> Also bitte...



heul doch, du mädchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (9. März 2009)

Nee!!!

Lest Felix und Gotrek! :-)

Ich für meinen Teil lerne jetzt halt mal was für mein Staatsexamen am Freitag...


----------



## Tabasco567 (9. März 2009)

treas1983 schrieb:


> hat noch jemand gerade das Problem?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTbyoEn9Viw


ne, nicht ganz...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shoho (9. März 2009)

Zorn schrieb:


> Nee!!!
> 
> Lest Felix und Gotrek! :-)
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil lerne jetzt halt mal was für mein Staatsexamen am Freitag...



Da drück ich dir doch mal die Daumen =) Ich bin gerade am Aufräumen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thargu (9. März 2009)

Das erinnert mich an die gute alte Dark age of Camelot Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da kommen erinnerungen hoch :-D

4players war aber mit dem flamen ein bisschen schlimmer, also strengt euch an! :-P


----------



## Jamil (9. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es scheint sich hierbei um ein Problem mit einigen europäischen ISPs zu handeln, das die Verbindung mit den WAR-Servern verhindert - wir stehen mit den betreffenden ISPs bereits in Verbindung und versuchen, das Ganze so bald wie möglich zu beheben. Ein entsprechendes Update in den News wird gleich online gehen.

Gruß


----------



## heretik (9. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es scheint sich hierbei um ein Problem mit einigen europäischen ISPs zu handeln, das die Verbindung mit den WAR-Servern verhindert - wir stehen mit den betreffenden ISPs bereits in Verbindung und versuchen, das Ganze so bald wie möglich zu beheben. Ein entsprechendes Update in den News wird gleich online gehen.
> 
> Gruß



Ne, die Ausrede mit den Franzosen habt Ihr schon bei DAoC verpulvert ;p


----------



## ÆbämÆ (9. März 2009)

Jamil schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es scheint sich hierbei um ein Problem mit einigen europäischen ISPs zu handeln, das die Verbindung mit den WAR-Servern verhindert - wir stehen mit den betreffenden ISPs bereits in Verbindung und versuchen, das Ganze so bald wie möglich zu beheben. Ein entsprechendes Update in den News wird gleich online gehen.
> 
> Gruß



oO isp = provider oO Dh telecom verhindert das ich grad zocken kann^^ hört sich komisch an aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hoffe das wird in paar min was


----------



## Daimien (9. März 2009)

also bei der Telecom kann ich mir das schon vorstellen.... sind eh nicht ganz gesund die jungs und mädels dort.... sind bestimmt alles WoW Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IMehler (9. März 2009)

Das mit den ISP glaube ich nicht. Warum sollte mein ISP irgendetwas ändern. Mit GW zB gabs 2 Jahre keine Probleme.

Als Trial User muss ich sagen, ich bin doch sehr enttäuscht von der technischen Umsetzung. Sowohl vom Client als auch vom Spiel her.


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

Scheinen wohl ein paar Knoten ausgefallen zu sein.

Hoffen wir nicht, dass GOA bei den ISP nicht noch vorher in der Telefonwarteschlange hängen, weil die Leute denken, sie müssten 3 Stunden Mittagspause machen. ^^


----------



## Teal (9. März 2009)

Etwas Ahnliches gab es schon mal vor einiger Zeit. Da waren v. A. Leute mit 1&1 sowie Arcor (glaube ich?) betroffen. Somit...


----------



## Tschubai (9. März 2009)

IMehler schrieb:


> Das mit den ISP glaube ich nicht. Warum sollte mein ISP irgendetwas ändern. Mit GW zB gabs 2 Jahre keine Probleme.
> 
> Als Trial User muss ich sagen, ich bin doch sehr enttäuscht von der technischen Umsetzung. Sowohl vom Client als auch vom Spiel her.



dann spiel doch wieder gw oder whatever und laß uns in ruhe, du heulsuse..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

Tschubai schrieb:


> dann spiel doch wieder gw oder whatever und laß uns in ruhe, du heulsuse.....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Deine 3 Posts sprechen ja für sich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Davon ab: Es können die ISPs sein, das ist nicht auszuschließen. Als Vergleich: Es trifft momentan ab und zu Kunden von 1&1 im Falle der WoW Server.
Also möglich ist es.


----------



## ÆbämÆ (9. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Etwas Ahnliches gab es schon mal vor einiger Zeit. Da waren v. A. Leute mit 1&1 sowie Arcor (glaube ich?) betroffen. Somit...



Naja also müssten par leute zocken können? Oder sind alle Provider (1&1, AOL, Arcor Alice u.s.w.) Mitarbeiter WoW Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## Imar (9. März 2009)

Da ich (leider) öfter mit den Franzosen arbeiten muss, was irgendwelche Datenleitungen angeht, kenn ich das mit den Punkten recht gut :/ grade an den Übergängen D-Telekom, F-Telekom kommts doch haüfiger zu Problem...

Wobei die Franzosen am besten sind die sagen sie können kein Englisch und wenn man se bischel mit Smalltalk nervt, während man auf jemanden wartet der Englisch kann dann können die das auf einmal perfekt hrhr

So zumindest meine Erfahrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FirstGuardian (9. März 2009)

IMehler schrieb:


> Als Trial User muss ich sagen, ich bin doch sehr enttäuscht von der technischen Umsetzung. Sowohl vom Client als auch vom Spiel her.



Was ist denn aus technischer Sicht falsch gelaufen bei WAR, bzw. was hättest Du denn besser gemacht? Muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich mich noch nicht sehr viel mit der Technik derlei Onlinespielen beschäftigt habe, doch man lernt ja gerne immer wieder was neues dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, das Leute angebliche Probleme anprangern ohne konkret mal eine bessere Lösung bieten zu können.


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

Ja, alle MMOs haben denselben Schwachpunkt: Die ISP der User. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hammelbein (9. März 2009)

Ach Rechnung bezahlen soll auch helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (9. März 2009)

Ich bin bei 1&1 und komme gerade auch nicht rein!!!

Btw: Tschubai, geh doch am besten gleich mit!


----------



## ÆbämÆ (9. März 2009)

FirstGuardian schrieb:


> PS: Ich finde es immer wieder lustig, das Leute angebliche Probleme anprangern ohne konkret mal eine bessere Lösung bieten zu können.



Ich finde es halt nur bissi unlogisch^^ Und von Server/Client habe ich kp, also kann ich keine besseren Antworten geben^^


----------



## skaeVus (9. März 2009)

naja das mit den ISP würde erklären warum manche forenuser schon 20min vor mir vom server flogen 

und ich denk mir noch - heut is aber wenig los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypterian (9. März 2009)

btw. bin aus Luxemburg und hab auch nen luxemburgischen I-net anbieter^^  funzt trotzdem net

mvg, Pol


----------



## shronk (9. März 2009)

ÆbämÆ schrieb:


> Ich finde es halt nur bissi unlogisch^^ Und von Server/Client habe ich kp, also kann ich keine besseren Antworten geben^^



Was ich unlogisch find ist, dass du kp hast aber es unlogisch findest...


----------



## Teal (9. März 2009)

Meinen Beitrag bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Es gab vor einiger Zeit ein Routerproblem bei 1&1 und Co, das WAR betroffen hat. Dass es heute das selbe ist war eine reine Mutmaßung von mir. Hadi wird da wohl mehr wissen als ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## .Kabo (9. März 2009)

will jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen.
aber kann mir jemand sagen, wann die neuen klassen freigeschalten werden?
keine lust, dass event zu machen und bin auch noch sehr neu hier^^


----------



## Teal (9. März 2009)

.Kabo schrieb:


> will jetzt keinen neuen thread aufmachen.
> aber kann mir jemand sagen, wann die neuen klassen freigeschalten werden?
> keine lust, dass event zu machen und bin auch noch sehr neu hier^^


Eine Woche nach dem 11. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (= Ende des aktuellen Liveevents bei dem dann die Leute die das Event gemacht haben die Klassen 1 Woche früher anspielen können) 
Also am 18.03. wohl.


----------



## Speedy. (9. März 2009)

Scheint sich was zu tun wo ich grad den patcher gestartet habe wurd was hochgeladen ;D


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Speedy. schrieb:


> Scheint sich was zu tun wo ich grad den patcher gestartet habe wurd was hochgeladen ;D


Gabs bei mir vor 20 Minuten.
Gebracht hats aber leider nichts,wird immer noch nicht Intialisiert


----------



## Fireleaf (9. März 2009)

Ich weiß nicht obs schon geschrieben wurde, aber wie wäre es mal mit Webseite lesen bevor blöden post aufmachen?
sorry schlecht gelaunt von diesem ganzen bullshit der hier erzählt wird


----------



## Lari (9. März 2009)

Fireleaf schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht obs schon geschrieben wurde, aber wie wäre es mal mit Webseite lesen bevor blöden post aufmachen?
> sorry schlecht gelaunt von diesem ganzen bullshit der hier erzählt wird


Der Thread wurde erstellt, bevor die News auf der Seite stand. Und nu wieder kscht.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (9. März 2009)

Aufgrund von technischen Problemen sind derzeit alle europäischen WAR-Server offline. Unsere Techniker arbeiten bereits an einer Lösung und wir halten euch in diesem News-Artikel auf dem Laufenden.

Wir bitten um euer Verständnis.

Update um 12:45 Uhr (MEZ): Unsere Nachforschungen haben ergeben, dass einige europäische Internetanbieter Probleme haben, die die Verbindung zu unseren Servern verhindern. Wir arbeiten mit diesen ISPs zusammen, um die Probleme alsbald zu beheben.


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

LoD_Lari schrieb:


> Der Thread wurde erstellt, bevor die News auf der Seite stand. Und nu wieder kscht.



Kann ich bestätigen. 
Thread wurde um 12:27 geöffnet (nichtmal Sekunden nach dem Abreißen der Verbindung bei mir.)
GOA Mitarbeiter meldete sich um 12:35.
~12:45 wurde die News auf der Seite veröffentlicht und der Thread hier hatte dann schon 2 Seiten.

PS: Das Newsupdate wurde anscheinend Vordatiert, da sie erst nach 14:00 online ging.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Geht wieder^^
Grad ist nen Patch gedownloadet worden,jetzt is wieder alles normal ;9

leider etwas spät ;(
Heute gefreut,weil ich eine stunde früher Nachhause kommen könnte,und dann erst gegesen,in buffed das Thema gelesen,
auf der offizielen website nachgeschaut,stand nichts,eingeloggt ..Ging nicht *snief*^^


----------



## floppydrive (9. März 2009)

Jub bei mir auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## deccpqcc (9. März 2009)

finde es nur komisch, das es immer nur die isp sind welche die probleme versursachen. nie liegen die probleme bei goa.
und seltsam das ich das ganze restliche net ohne probleme erreichen kann.


----------



## flandaan (9. März 2009)

Krypterian schrieb:


> btw. bin aus Luxemburg und hab auch nen luxemburgischen I-net anbieter^^  funzt trotzdem net
> 
> mvg, Pol



Naja, soweit ich mich an meine Schulzeit erinnere, liegt Luxemburg ebenfals in Europa ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argolo (9. März 2009)

flandaan schrieb:


> Naja, soweit ich mich an meine Schulzeit erinnere, liegt Luxemburg ebenfals in Europa !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber nicht Deutschland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Argolo schrieb:


> Aber nicht Deutschland.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Problem ist aber Europaweit ;9


----------



## Raslyk (9. März 2009)

Ich finds eher komisch das die "ISP-Auszeit" genau 2 Std. dauert, dieselbe Zeit die sie immer in ihre Patches stecken ca. Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krypterian (9. März 2009)

wer sagt dass se genau 2 stunden dauert?


EDITHZ: bei mir tut sich was...

EDITHZ v2.0^^ : kann spielen, problem ist denk ich mal behoben


mvg


----------



## Piewke (9. März 2009)

Öhm könnt wieder einloggen xD


----------



## Kairon26 (9. März 2009)

Krypterian schrieb:


> wer sagt dass se genau 2 stunden dauert?
> 
> 
> EDITHZ: bei mir tut sich was...
> ...




Bei mir bewegt sich au was :-D 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dante Eddi meint:

SERVERS ARE ONLINE !

*WAAAGHHH !* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Speedy. (9. März 2009)

Und wieder rausgeflogen!!
Game startet aber da steht keine server auswahl


----------



## Mikroflame (9. März 2009)

Speedy. schrieb:


> Und wieder rausgeflogen!!
> Game startet aber da steht keine server auswahl


Hat aber damit nichts zu tuhen.Ich und meine Gilde sind Problemlos online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

